# Forrester or Outback pics with bike standing upright in back?



## mx_599 (Dec 10, 2005)

I have been going through a ton of threads...I figure I would just start one because I did not come across any. I am sure there are some I missed...

Are bikes able to stand in the rear of these 2 vehicles without removing wheels?

Does anyone have any photos to post?

thanks

Edit: oops, doubled up on "r" can a mod fix the title?


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

mx_599 said:


> Are bikes able to stand in the rear of these 2 vehicles without removing wheels?


I don't know about the Outback, but no you can't in the Forester (at least not my 29er)


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

mx_599 said:


> I have been going through a ton of threads...I figure I would just start one because I did not come across any. I am sure there are some I missed...
> 
> Are bikes able to stand in the rear of these 2 vehicles without removing wheels?
> 
> ...


No way wont happen. I have an 08 Forester and I would have to take the front wheel off and remove the seat post. Then I might be able to put a bike in standing up. The forester is taller then an outback. You need to look at an Element or a Van if you want to do that.


----------



## mx_599 (Dec 10, 2005)

Okay, thanks guys.

are some of you carefully laying bikes down with blankets in some of these lower headroom type vehicles?

I would typically only have one bike and like the idea of having it inside the vehicle.

I really prefer to put the whole bike in without removing parts. I figure a moving blanket or something to protect car/bike and lay sideways...is this what a lot of you are doing?


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

Nope I have a roof rack.


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

I drive a chevy blazer and even I cant fit some bikes standing up, remove the front wheel/seatpost and we are good to go. Or lay them sideways with a towel in between. But most of the time i use a hitch rack


----------



## yurtinus (Jun 9, 2009)

Hang on a sec... after spending hours throwing yourself down whatever you can find on the trail, you gently lay it down on it's blanky in the back of the car?

Most of your smaller wagons can fit most bikes without removing bits and pieces, but very few vehicles are going to be tall enough to fit them upright without pulling front wheels and seatposts. In the outback it's not going to happen, forester apparently not as well. I'm not able to fit bikes upright in the bed of my truck (w/ cab-height shell)


----------



## timberstone (Feb 20, 2009)

This past summer at my local LBS I watched someone struggle with their outback trying to get their bike out since it kept getting hung up on something. Most outbacks I have seen have the bikes on the roof racks. 

I you want to keep the wheel on you are looking full size vehicle. I have an 09 F150 crew cab and with the rear seats up I can fit the bike in no problems with both wheels on.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

Couple years ago I came across a guy at a rece with a bike upright in the back of his HHR panelwagon. Looked to be a medium frame. Front wheel was of course off of the bike. I did not get a close look but I think those panelwagon HHRs do not have rear seats...which may explain how he was able to fit it in w/o removing the seat post. 

Pretty much the only things out there with an interior cargo space large enough to swallow any size upright bike is an Element or some type of minivan. That new Ford Transport would probably do it too but you sacrifice quite a bit with the little van/car/thing.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

I've had an '95 Legacy wagon and an '03 Forester and no you can't stand bikes up in the back. I usually just pile them in the back when I need to move bikes. I had a roof rack on the Legacy, but sometimes I'd throw it in the back if I were needing it for a couple days in a row or it was snowing. I stack in the Forester because I can't afford a hitch rack right now.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

Hey MX,
I know you from the Ibis forum.... no way to stand the bike up in the back of the Subi. I have a Legacy and use a roof rack. Sometimes I put it inside. You can leave the front wheel on if you lay the back seats down.


----------



## mx_599 (Dec 10, 2005)

BunnV said:


> Hey MX,
> I know you from the Ibis forum.... no way to stand the bike up in the back of the Subi. I have a Legacy and use a roof rack. Sometimes I put it inside. You can leave the front wheel on if you lay the back seats down.


nice set-up!


----------



## Silvestri (Apr 2, 2009)

I've got an 05 Legacy GT (same interior size as an 05-09 Outback), I can fit 3 bikes in the back (fold the seats down, take wheels and seats off) lying flat with carpet in between each of the bikes)


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

mx_599 said:


> nice set-up!


Thanks!


----------



## anchskier (Feb 16, 2007)

I had a '96 Outback and now drive an '09 Outback. Can't stand the bikes up, but I can and have frequently had two bikes layed down in the back, complete (both wheels on) with no problem. Just put some paddind between and take care to watch where you are putting the pedals in relation to the other bike. One bike by itself is really easy laying down with both wheels still on. Having the bike inside is a lot nicer than outside. No worries of someone stealing it (without going to more effort to break into the car at least) and no worries of exposing it to 70 mph flying rocks or just other bad weather you want to avoid for whatever reason. Also, no chance of getting it hooked on the roof of the garage if you forget about it. 

Difference typically between the Legacy and Outback models is the height of the cargo area. Length is the same or at least very close, but the Outback has more heights, especially in the tail end.

For the record, I do have a roof rack as well for when things get messy on the ride and the bike isn't allowed indoors until it has been cleaned up.


----------



## thebronze (Jan 13, 2004)

I dont think i've ever seen a car where a bike can fit upright in it with the front wheel on. Maybe a minivan is what your after. You can defnitely do it in the bed of a pickup truck.

I have a forester and you can fit a 6'3" person on a twin air matress in the back of it with the seats folded down. Just in case your tent leaks on a rainy night.


----------



## mx_599 (Dec 10, 2005)

thebronze said:


> I dont think i've ever seen a car where a bike can fit upright in it with the front wheel on. Maybe a minivan is what your after. You can defnitely do it in the bed of a pickup truck.
> 
> I have a forester and you can fit a 6'3" person on a twin air matress in the back of it with the seats folded down. Just in case your tent leaks on a rainy night.


this is good to know.

I am leaning towards a diesel forester if they are bringing it here


----------



## Stryder75 (Feb 2, 2010)

I have a 02 Outback and can only lay the bike in the back with the seats down. I only do this if I am planning on going places before or after riding, mainly to add a little piece of mind. If I am just going riding and then back home, the top off the car is the place the bike rides. I have a couple of friends with Elements and they still have to remove the front wheel to get the bike in and out easily. The both ride 20" frames tho and like to have their bikes fork mounted to the floor of the Element.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

the Honda fit can fit 2-3 bikes vertically inside =]


----------



## mx_599 (Dec 10, 2005)

louisssss said:


> the Honda fit can fit 2-3 bikes vertically inside =]


with wheels on??


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

mx_599 said:


> with wheels on??


front wheel off, sorry if thats not what you're looking for

still an amazing feat, let me find that picture http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=267185&page=2
check out the diff pics with 2 & 3 bikes in it. post #124, 3 bikes + 3 riders inside


----------



## mx_599 (Dec 10, 2005)

louisssss said:


> front wheel off, sorry if thats not what you're looking for
> 
> still an amazing feat, let me find that picture http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=267185&page=2
> check out the diff pics with 2 & 3 bikes in it. post #124, 3 bikes + 3 riders inside


no not at all, thanks for the lead,.

This would have been the last car I thought about. it definitely has promise. I guess I just need to ask myself did I want more an economy car or not? I kind of wanted a AWD or rear wheel drive. for some reason I am not a huge fan of FWD...not sure why, no good reason

I bet you could unbolt one of those back seats and the front wheel might sit right down in there turned a bit with the back tire towards back of car. could you confirm if this looks like it might work?


----------



## Silvestri (Apr 2, 2009)

anchskier said:


> Difference typically between the Legacy and Outback models is the height of the cargo area. Length is the same or at least very close, but the Outback has more heights, especially in the tail end.


Not true.

Difference is ground clearance, other than that there are no differences in the physical size of the cargo area.

http://www.cars101.com/subaru/outback/outback2009.html
http://www.cars101.com/subaru/legacy/legacy2007.html

I picked an 07 Legacy, since they discontinued the wagon in 08 for the US anyways.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

mx_599 said:


> this is good to know.
> 
> I am leaning towards a diesel forester if they are bringing it here


Don't hold your breath, it's likely not gonna happen. I sell the things and have been praying for them to bring it over, but every manufacturer who isn't German are abandoning their U.S. diesel plans. Sucks.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh and why not just fold the seats down and lay the bike inside? Hell, I used to fit my bike with front wheel off inside my 09 Legacy sedan, through the pass-thru. Now I have my Forester and while I did put it inside for a while, once I installed the baby seat I just started putting the bike on the roof.


----------



## mx_599 (Dec 10, 2005)

Hey I got a question for you subaru guys.

who is familiar with the wrx hatchback?

I was curious, if you removed the rear seat, or half of it if that is possible, in order to gain the foot space that would be lost by folding the seat, do you think it would be possible to fit small to medium sized road bikes or mtn bikes if the front wheel is sort of turned so it is down into that foot space?

can you picture what I am asking?

thanks


----------



## BitterDave (Nov 27, 2007)

If you remove your spare tire and use the wheel well, that can gain you several inches. I haven't tried it myself since I have a truck, but I was looking into that then I was shopping for a SUV that I could stand bikes upright in (with the front wheel removed).


----------



## mx_599 (Dec 10, 2005)

BitterDave said:


> If you remove your spare tire and use the wheel well, that can gain you several inches. I haven't tried it myself since I have a truck, but I was looking into that then I was shopping for a SUV that I could stand bikes upright in (with the front wheel removed).


which vehicle are you referring to? any of them?


----------



## BitterDave (Nov 27, 2007)

mx_599 said:


> which vehicle are you referring to? any of them?


I was looking at a Forester, RAV-4, and a VW Tiguan. The Forester and Tiguan have the spare tire that you can remove for more space. The RAV-4 doesn't have an under-floor spare. Some cars have a circular wheel well, others are rectangular with a Styrofoam tray. But you can gain around 5+ inches of extra clearance.


----------



## BitterDave (Nov 27, 2007)

mx_599 said:


> which vehicle are you referring to? any of them?


I was looking at a Forester, RAV-4, and a VW Tiguan. The Forester and Tiguan have the spare tire that you can remove for more space. The RAV-4 doesn't have an under-floor spare. Some cars have a circular wheel well, others are rectangular with a Styrofoam tray. But you can gain around 5+ inches of extra clearance.


----------



## go-pirates (May 8, 2006)

My Outback is in the shop too often for me to take a pic :madman:


----------



## mx_599 (Dec 10, 2005)

BitterDave said:


> I was looking at a Forester, RAV-4, and a VW Tiguan. The Forester and Tiguan have the spare tire that you can remove for more space. The RAV-4 doesn't have an under-floor spare. Some cars have a circular wheel well, others are rectangular with a Styrofoam tray. But you can gain around 5+ inches of extra clearance.


it is funny you mention the tire thing because I was looking at that too. in multiple different makes.

My bikes are smaller and seat height never super high.

I measured my bikes height and I only miss the cargo height by 1-3 inches often.

So did you fit some bikes in by going into spare well?

That is why I was thinking about the possibility of the wrx. boy it would be a fun drive. I am not totally opposed to taking front wheel off...but prefer not to.

I do not have a dealership near me, but I guess eventually I need to try to get to one and measure things.


----------



## mx_599 (Dec 10, 2005)

anyone know about the wrx and seat removal question above?


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

go-pirates said:


> My Outback is in the shop too often for me to take a pic :madman:


why don't you do your own maintenance?


----------



## rossp (Mar 7, 2005)

mx_599 said:


> anyone know about the wrx and seat removal question above?


I think the answer's a maybe based on this...

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=586647

I have an 06 wrx and can just get a bike in with both wheels on (If I drop the bike seat) - but it's a real pain and I now have some tread marks on the inside roof of the car.... :-( that was before I got the hitch fitted....


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

I have a towbar on my WRX...best thing I ever did to it (considering I have some performance mods). It doesn't stick out, you can't see it unless you are directly behind the vehicle and even then it doesn't really catch your eye much. Anything else is dumb, I put my bike in the back of the car for a few days and it just barely fit, the rear wheels were up against the front seats and it wouldn't work if you were taller than me (5'11") and it WILL mess up the interior eventually. Just not worth it. I take the T2 off when I'm not using it to cut down the chance of a cop every giving me a hassle, but the hitch-rack is the way to go. Rear seats or no, you're not going to get 2 bikes in there without some major trouble/heartache/jamming them in there. Even with one bike it's not a sure deal.


----------



## kaikara (Jul 18, 2006)

Stryder75 said:


> I have a couple of friends with Elements and they still have to remove the front wheel to get the bike in and out easily. The both ride 20" frames tho and like to have their bikes fork mounted to the floor of the Element.


I put both my 29er and 26er in the back of my element no problem with the front wheel on. Super easy to get in and out. I am on mediums though. I have had friends large frames in there at the same time and it was easy in and out too though. I just normally flip the one seat up, roll it in and then use a bungee cord around the seatpost and up the the grab bar where you hook the seat too. In an out in 30 seconds and doesn't move in transit.


----------



## mx_599 (Dec 10, 2005)

rossp said:


> I think the answer's a maybe based on this...
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=586647
> 
> I have an 06 wrx and can just get a bike in with both wheels on (If I drop the bike seat) - but it's a real pain and I now have some tread marks on the inside roof of the car.... :-( that was before I got the hitch fitted....


yes, I already posted there and no one responded.

seems to be mixed opinion. I don't think anyone mentioned about removing rear seats and and letting the front wheel turn down into that space.

I figured I'd ask again here. I don't have access to one of these cars to investigate. I will eventually drive to a dealership but don't feel like making the trip at this time.

it is hard for me to "picture" the space when I am not familiar with this car. I was looking for pics all over the net of the cargo area with no seats but never did find one.


----------



## mx_599 (Dec 10, 2005)

rossp said:


> I have an 06 wrx and can just get a bike in with both wheels on (*If I drop the bike seat*) - but it's a real pain and I now have some tread marks on the inside roof of the car.... :-( that was before I got the hitch fitted....


what does this mean?

yeah, if I ever get the car and try to stuff my bike inside I would think of something to sort of line and protect car...maybe just moving blankets or something. I am not looking to f'up the inside.


----------



## mx_599 (Dec 10, 2005)

Jayem said:


> I have a towbar on my WRX...best thing I ever did to it (considering I have some performance mods). It doesn't stick out, you can't see it unless you are directly behind the vehicle and even then it doesn't really catch your eye much. Anything else is dumb, I put my bike in the back of the car for a few days and it just barely fit, the rear wheels were up against the front seats and it wouldn't work if you were taller than me (5'11") and it WILL mess up the interior eventually. Just not worth it. I take the T2 off when I'm not using it to cut down the chance of a cop every giving me a hassle, but the hitch-rack is the way to go. Rear seats or no, you're not going to get 2 bikes in there without some major trouble/heartache/jamming them in there. Even with one bike it's not a sure deal.


thanks jayem.

My bikes are small and I only need to fit one so I was thinking I might have an easier go at it than others.

I might very well go with a hitch too. You actually have a "square" type hitch?

What is the "T2"? why would cop care? is that the model of your bike rack and does it block the license plate or something?


----------



## pulser (Dec 6, 2004)

So why don't you want to take the front wheel off? 

I can't believe you would talk about ripping out the interior of a car and the spare just so you don't have take a wheel off. It takes what 10sec to put the wheel back in. I can understand not wanting to move a seat post and mess with the fit. But a wheel you have to be kidding me. Even if its a 20mm its still excuse. I also don't understand why any one would want to put a mountain bike inside a car. If its that big of a deal you need an element or a truck end of story.


----------



## rossp (Mar 7, 2005)

mx_599 said:


> what does this mean?
> 
> yeah, if I ever get the car and try to stuff my bike inside I would think of something to sort of line and protect car...maybe just moving blankets or something. I am not looking to f'up the inside.


I meant that to get the bike in the car I have to lower the seat on the bike (I have a droppable post so it's easy) - otherwise with the seat at full height and both wheels on it's tough to fit it in. Dropping the seat 3-4" certainly helps.


----------



## mx_599 (Dec 10, 2005)

rossp said:


> I meant that to get the bike in the car I have to lower the seat on the bike (I have a droppable post so it's easy) - otherwise with the seat at full height and both wheels on it's tough to fit it in. Dropping the seat 3-4" certainly helps.


I'm sorry, I read that wrong. 

You couldn't have been more clear...I just for some reason couldn't get "car seat" out of my head even though you clearly wrote "bike" :madman:


----------



## rossp (Mar 7, 2005)

mx_599 said:


> I'm sorry, I read that wrong.
> 
> You couldn't have been more clear...I just for some reason couldn't get "car seat" out of my head even though you clearly wrote "bike" :madman:


You must be confusing it with the dedicated seat that my bike has inside my car...   the one I had to throw the wife out for....(JOKE! in case my wife reads this!) :nono:


----------

